# Lens profile availability...



## Resoman (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm running LR 4.1 and, in the lens correction dropdown, there are only 13 Canon brand lens profiles available. I had thought there were more than that and the 4.1 upgrade page says that the 35mm f2 Canon lens has been added; it doesn't show up in my installation. 
Is there some action I have to take to get access to all the available profiles?

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Resoman (Aug 3, 2012)

OK, to answer my own question, there are a whole lot more lens profiles available for raw files that for .jpg's. When I loaded a raw file, the dropdown list got real long...

Gary


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 3, 2012)

Yep. You've hit on the answer.

If you need jpg profiles for certain lenses that are available for raw files, Beat has a hack.

http://forums.adobe.com/message/4335885#4335885

Hal


----------



## jackjohn777 (Aug 17, 2012)

I was just about to start a similar thread but rather than create a new one maybe it's best to add the query here...

Is there a good resource for downloading lens profiles other than the official one, as I have a Sony A57 and couldn't find any profiles created by users for this camera to alter my RAW DNG images? 

I know there is a way to create your own lens profiles because obviously every combination can't be covered as part of LR4 automatically, but it seems quite an in depth process and appears to needs the right set up space / equipment to do it really well. 

I thought since I have quite main stream camera and two relatively popular lenses in a Sony G series 70-300mm F4.5-5.6 and a Sony SSM 16-50mm F2.8 that there would be a profile I could download and add to the lens correction section of the develop module.

Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 17, 2012)

The Lens Profile Downloader's your best bet, but as you say, it's not there.  Believe it or not, the Lens Profile Creator is way simpler than it looks.


----------



## jackjohn777 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Victoria. 

I thought there might be a website where everyone shares their profiles, a bit like a music sharing site, or perhaps that is the official one and simply no-ones done any yet for the A57 which is a bit of a surprise. Would the A55 profiles be a lot different to those for the A57 given it's a direct replacement or does it not work like that?

Thanks again


----------



## Mark Sirota (Aug 17, 2012)

It's really about the lens, not the camera. The same lens should profile nearly identically on either camera; you can safely use profiles generated on an A55.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 17, 2012)

The Lens Profile Downloader software is that kind of idea - people can upload the profiles they've create.  I just had a quick look though, and can't find either of your lenses listed for any Sony camera (although I could be missing it!).


----------



## jackjohn777 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks, yes I looked there also before asking on the thread and couldn't find the lenses or the even the camera, so since buying LR a few weeks ago I haven't done any lens profile corrections on my RAW images. Appreciate your thoughts too Mark as I didn't realise the camera wasn't that relevant and I also wasn't too sure how similar other lens profiles would be if they were similar in spec.

I guess I can just aim to use another lens profile as close as possible to mine, or maybe simply to do a batch job if and when the profiles are added. I just don't think I'm going to be able to create suitable versions myself at home.

Thanks for all the input anyway.


----------



## GBM (Sep 3, 2012)

jackjohn777 said:


> ........ Appreciate your thoughts too Mark as I  didn't realise the camera wasn't that relevant and I also wasn't too  sure how similar other lens profiles would be if they were similar in  spec........



For others reading this later.... we do not  want to leave the impression that IT8 calibration of the Sensor in your  camera may not be needed or desired if we have the lens profile ....  this concept about the lens profile ' going with ' the lens is different  from the way in which the information is being ' reported out ' by a  camera sensor.  If you are wanting or needing to have all your ducks  lined up in a row... both may be needed ( along with some other  calibrations too ).   It was the phrase ' camera was not that relevant ' that caused me concern as to other people's overall  impressions.


----------



## jackjohn777 (Sep 4, 2012)

I was only responding to the thread comment 'It's really about the lens, not the camera. The same lens should profile nearly identically on either camera; you can safely use profiles generated on an A55.' (on the A57) as this reply clarified something for me.

As for your additional clarification GBM, I have to be honest, it's not very clear from a 'beginners' perspective in experience terms, and presumably it will mainly be beginners that are struggling with this subject, it was certainly one that asked the questions mainly being responded to for the majority of this thread i.e. myself, but after this latest comment I'm certainly a lot more confused now than I was.

For example I have no idea what 'IT8 calibration of the sensor' means or how you do it, and whether you are you saying it is or isn't needed? If it is why and how, and when it isn't, why etc? 

When you say 'if we have the lens profile' are you saying if we have exact lens profile that matches the exact lens and the camera you have since you're talking up the cameras importance, or are saying if we have the lens profile that matches your lens on e.g. the A55 and you want to use it on the A57' which was where the last part of the thread was going? Personally, as a beginner I also don't know what you mean or perhaps are trying to say by 'this concept about the lens profile going with the lens is different from the way in which the information is being reported out by a camera sensor'. 

You then finish by saying 'If you are wanting or needing to have all your ducks lined up in a row... both may be needed ( along with some other calibrations too ).' I still dont know how to work out if one or both are needed, and what are the other calibrations you refer to? 

Sorry I just find it confusing when you say a or b or c may or may not be needed along with potentially some other things, because if you don't define them or say when they are needed etc, then what do we do with that information other than worry about it?


----------



## Mark Sirota (Sep 4, 2012)

To be more clear, I was only talking about lens profiles.

It's true that lens profiles have little to do with camera calibration -- but then, the original question and the title of the thread also have little to do with camera calibration.


----------



## jackjohn777 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yep I totally understood what you originally meant Mark, and it was perfectly relevant to what I queried on the thread.


----------

